# Lamb born with sealed eyelids (?) Advice?



## bubs-mom (Oct 30, 2004)

UPDATE: The eyes are both starting to open. Apparently, they were born a few days early and their eyes weren't ready to open yet! I guess ya learn something new every day


We had a set of twins born this am. The girl is up and nursing just fine. The boy seemed slower to stand, nurse, etc. My son said that the baby didn't want to open his eyes. I thought it was because he wasn't completely dried off, then thought the sun was too bright when I moved them outside. 
This evening when we brought him in the house I finally noticed that he can't open his eyes. They are sealed shut. They look normal just as though he is sleeping. He got frozen goat colostrum and nursed with no problem. He can stand and walk. 

Has anyone ever had a lamb born with this problem? He seems to be a bit underdeveloped as he is the smallest lamb so far, even smaller than the triplets born earlier this week. His mom is a black finn and his dad is a jacobs.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

What has the vet said?


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

I really don't know but you said he wasn't clean well have you tried clean his eyes to see if it's from that. Sorry I know it's not much help good luck. G&S


----------



## bubs-mom (Oct 30, 2004)

Yes, we have made sure he is cleaned off. He was born before 8 am.

The vet said I could soak his eyes with a damp cloth a few times a day. There is no crusty stuff on his eyes. It looks like a kitten, puppy, rabbit, etc. that has its eyes sealed closed. The vet also said he could just be underdeveloped and needs a few days to finish growing (much like the above mentioned baby animals, I suppose).


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

How's your little guy doing, Bubs Mom?


----------

